# Taming Assistance



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

I have 2 cockcatiels, 1 is a 10 month old Normal Grey (Caesar), and the other is a 3 month old light pied( Ace), they are both male as of what i know, and i needed some help taming them and, making them get used to me.

- I 1st had them together in a big cage which had a divider in between it, i then moved Caesar back in to his own big cage, and i left Ace in the divided cage w?out the divider, because Caesar started to bite me really hard when he was in the same cage as him. After i moved him, he always looked in the direction of Ace's cage, and whenever i took him out he always seemed to have waned to fly to Ace,(but his feathers are clipped).

- So basically know due to some innconvenices i moved them together into Caesar's big cage. Caesar loves to be with Ace and vice-versa, but i dont know if he is being territorial, but whenever i get close to his cage he shows me his beak wide open ready to bite, and i think i just made matters worse by trying to calm him down, by trying to get him out. 

- So basically i want to start from scratch to retame Caesar and Ace, and i want to know whats the best way of gaining both of their trust back, and letting them out, with out them biting me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

This is our sticky on taming. Also another good idea is food bribery, whatever is their favorite thing to eat, like millet, drop pieces of it in their food cup (make sure they see you do it) and this should help them warm up to you. Sounds like Caesar sees Ace as his mate and so when you come near he is defending his mate.


----------



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

if Caesar does see Ace as his mate, how do i make him trust me that i wont do anything to threaten him, or hurt him, and the technique will take time right? say a month or two?


----------

